
Five Country Ministerial 2018 Official Communiqué - panarky
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/national-security/five-country-ministerial-2018
======
panarky
tldr;

Australia, Canada, New Zealand, United Kingdom and United States agree that
backdoor access to encrypted communications is necessary.

